# Newbie sharing my story so far x



## fingers-crossed (May 16, 2011)

Hi Everybody! Please bare with me as I am a new to this and feel I need some further support! I'll try my best with the abbreviations etc I'm sure I will get used to then! Lol 

Ok so heres a little about me.
Me 25, DH 27
Ttc for 18 months
Both of us are in relatively good health. 
Currently on 3rd cycle of Clomid 50mg
Had blood test done on day 21 on first 2 cycles that confirmed I had ovulated on both occasions
Used OPK on last cycle and I'm on day 24 of my cycle ( i have a very regular 30 day cycle)  
DH sperm anlysis good
Tube dye test was good, so no blockages
Ultrasound showed I have multiple cysts on both my ovaries but bloods show it's not PCOS as my hormone levels are ok and I have no symptoms. 
After reading post from other people it's nice to know I'm not alone  

I was Prescribed Clomid to give my ovaries a boost and help my egg production. 
I'm having side effect from the Clomid such as bad  hot flushes (about 4 a day) 
Hair loss, lower back & tummy pains?? Are these normal?? 


Just want any help, advise support etc from anyone.


----------



## jodilee (Jul 2, 2010)

Hi 
I'm fairly new to all this too and your message really stood out for me as your situation sounds so similar to mine! I have only taken one lot of clomid so far and am now kind of just waiting and hoping  !!!!!!! Sorry I cant give much help or advice but it is sometimes quite comforting to find people in such a similar situation! 
Keeping my fingers crossed for you


----------



## fingers-crossed (May 16, 2011)

It's ok! Thank you for your reply! I think iv just replies to a post u made earlier aswel lol x I really hope clomid works for u. I have 2 friend at work who have taken clomid. The first falling pregnant on her first cycle, the second falling pregnant on her 4th. So it really does work I just hope it works for us both too!  Just watch out for the hot flushes!! Eek!! Xxx


----------



## Lozzaj83 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi 

Wanted to drop you a message as we are in the same boat!
Me 27 DH 28. 
I am currently on CD 14 on my first round of Clomid. 
I don't really know what to expect with it! 
My poor boss on CD 5 I burst into tears for absolutly no reason and couldn't stop crying for 1hr 1/2!

Not looking forward to that part of the drug again! I've got my 21 day Bloods next week, - then going on holiday for a wedding, so not sure whether to test before I go (might be too early? I would be 9dpo?) or just see how I get on whether AF turns up while i'm away?

Lx


----------



## fingers-crossed (May 16, 2011)

Hi thanks for the message! The side effects are pretty annoying but iv noticed they don't seem as bad after a few cycles ( I'm on cycle 3)  I find the hot flushes the worst! I work in a hospital and when I get a hot flush I go bright red & start sweating so it's pretty embarrassing when I'm near any patients! But I just think to myself that hopefully it will be worth it in the end!! X I think it would be to early to test b4 the holiday. Perhaps just have ur day 21 bloods taken and try to enjoy the holiday! X but I kno that's easier said than done. In on CD 26 so fingers crossed I don't get a horrible visitor soon! :-( x thanks for your reply and I wish u all the luck in the world xxxx


----------



## Jane2011 (Dec 19, 2010)

Clomid didnt agree with me, massive hair loss, hot flushes, migraines, weight gain, double vision, nauseous.  However thats just a rarity that people react so badly to it and lots of people it works for so fingers crossed xx


----------

